# Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2010)

*Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

der Athlon II würde mit Standardluftkühler auf 4050MHz übertaktet.
Die 4800,1MHz wurden mit ein Kompressor möglich, wobei der FSB auf 320,1MHz angehoben wurde. Der Multiplikator wurde auf 15 gesetzt wobei die Vcore auf 1,696Volt eingestellt wurde.

Möglich wurde das Ganze mit einem Gigabyte GA-MA785GPMT-UD2H Motherboard, der besagten Athlon II X2 255 CPU, OCZ DDR3 1600 MHz Black Edition RAM, PC Power & Cooling 750W Netzteil und einer ATi Radeon HD4890.
Quick testing athlon II 255 - TechREACTION.net Forums


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Nicht schlecht der kleine Athlon ... geil,geil !!

Schade, habe da keine Temps entdeckt .....

Sehr drehfreudig ....


----------



## NCphalon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

War der für Sockel A oder warum steht da FSB?^^


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Das ist doch krank O.o


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Nette Sache...da sage doch einfacher AMD geht nicht gut zum ocen !


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Naja, der Weltrekord liegt immerhin bei 8,2GHz mit nem Intel^^


----------



## XXTREME (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Ja toll mit nem Einkerner Celeron, das hier ist ein Dual Core Prozessor. Das hat eine ganz andere Qualität.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Ich meint das ja auch in Bezug auf diese Aussage^^



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> da sage doch einfacher AMD geht nicht gut zum ocen !



Ich bin selber überzeugter AMDler und OCler. Mein X4 940 hat max auch schon 4GHz hinbekommen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...1266-picture25093-capture-15072009-015029.jpg


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Ja toll mit nem Einkerner Celeron, das hier ist ein Dual Core Prozessor. Das hat eine ganz andere Qualität.


 
das ist aber auch mit so Ziemlich jeden 45nm Dualcore von Intel drinn (e6/7/8xxx)

@ Boxed bekomme ich meinen e7300 auch auf 4 und das mit nur 1.328V Vcore, bei max 70° (natürlich sitzt ein Besserer Kühler drauf für 24/7)

aber denoch, für nen AMD, Nice 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Hasbat (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Naja, der Weltrekord liegt immerhin bei 8,2GHz mit nem Intel^^



Naja , für diesen Weltrekord kamen ein 1-Kerner , Stickstoff und ein entfernter Heatspreader zum Einsatz.

Beim Athlon lediglich eine Kompressorkühlung.

Trotzdem ist das ein gutes Ergebnis und sicher noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## kuer (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich meint das ja auch in Bezug auf diese Aussage^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin selber überzeugter AMDler und OCler. Mein X4 940 hat max auch schon 4GHz hinbekommen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...1266-picture25093-capture-15072009-015029.jpg


 


Selbst in bezug auf diese Aussage ist dein erster Post Quark. Er bezog er sich auf AMD und nicht Intel. Das Intel gut zu übertakten ist weis jeder. Es zeigt aber das auch mit AMD gut OC't werden kann. 
Respekt an AMD


----------



## tm0975 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Naja, der Weltrekord liegt immerhin bei 8,2GHz mit nem Intel^^



der dennoch langsamer sein dürfte als der hier übertaktete athlon. für mich ist übertaktung allerdings nur sinnvoll, wenn sie in einem mind. 24 h-dauertest stabilität nachggewiesen hat und dann einigermaßen wirtschaftlich betrieben werden kann. alles mit trockeneis und aufwärts ist mmn total sinnfrei...


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich bin selber überzeugter AMDler und OCler. Mein X4 940 hat max auch schon 4GHz hinbekommen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...1266-picture25093-capture-15072009-015029.jpg


Nice
So ein Modell will ich auch erwischen, wenn ich aufrüste. 
Läuft der so auf Dauer primestabel? Die Spannung ist ja erstaunlich niedrig mit 1,35V, dachte die muss man an die 1,4V Grenze und weiter anheben um in diese Taktbereiche zu kommen?!



tm0975 schrieb:


> für mich ist übertaktung allerdings nur sinnvoll, wenn sie in einem mind. 24 h-dauertest stabilität nachggewiesen hat und dann einigermaßen wirtschaftlich betrieben werden kann. alles mit trockeneis und aufwärts ist mmn total sinnfrei...


Genau und das sind auch die OC Ergebnisse die mich interessieren. Nicht was irgendein Prozessor mal für 10 Sekunden oder ähnlich geschafft hat. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nice
> So ein Modell will ich auch erwischen, wenn ich aufrüste.
> Läuft der so auf Dauer primestabel? Die Spannung ist ja erstaunlich niedrig mit 1,35V, dachte die muss man an die 1,4V Grenze und weiter anheben um in diese Taktbereiche zu kommen?!



also ich halte das persönlich bissl unwarscheintlich. ich schaffe mit meinem 940  4GHz bei 1,475 Volt, weniger Spannung ist nicht drinne. und bei ca. 1.5175 sind auch stable 4,3 GHz drin, allerdings hab ich ne wasserkühlung. Temps sind bei ca. 55 °C. also bei 1,35 Volt 4GHz halt ich beim 940 für nicht möglich, beim 965 vielleicht, aber nicht beim 940.



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau und das sind auch die OC Ergebnisse die mich interessieren. Nicht was irgendein Prozessor mal für 10 Sekunden oder ähnlich geschafft hat.
> MfG



also ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, der 940 schafft mit luft ca. 3,7 GHz und mit wasserkühlung um die 4,1 - 4,3 GHz stable bei guten (ca.55-60) grad. alles absolut stable und schon seit wochen auch so im betrieb.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



Adam West schrieb:


> also ich halte das persönlich bissl unwarscheintlich. ich schaffe mit meinem 940  4GHz bei 1,475 Volt, weniger Spannung ist nicht drinne. und bei ca. 1.5175 sind auch stable 4,3 GHz drin, allerdings hab ich ne wasserkühlung. Temps sind bei ca. 55 °C. also bei 1,35 Volt 4GHz halt ich beim 940 für nicht möglich, beim 965 vielleicht, aber nicht beim 940.
> 
> 
> 
> also ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, der 940 schafft mit luft ca. 3,7 GHz und mit wasserkühlung um die 4,1 - 4,3 GHz stable bei guten (ca.55-60) grad. alles absolut stable und schon seit wochen auch so im betrieb.


Kommt drauf an. Vielleicht hat er ja eine neue Revision/Stepping, da kann das schon sein, denke ich, dass die CPU auch bei weniger Volt mit 4Ghz läuft. Die Frage ist nur ob das auch über längere Zeit, also mindestens 12 Std.(Länger spielt man nicht am STück) so ist.

MfG


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Die 4GHz sind nicht stabil^^ Paar Sekunden nach dem Screens ist er abgeschmiert^^ Und die 1,35V stimmen nicht, da waren 1,55V drauf. CPU-Z liest das bei mir falsch aus.
Die CPU ist noch im C2 Stepping, war einer der ersten Käufer^^

Stabil bei 1,45 sind 3,8GHz, alles mit Lukü. Der IFX-14 kühl echt unglaublich gut


----------



## knuffbiber (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Hab ich hier was übersehn, oder warum kann der bei nem Athlon II den Multi einfach so frei einstellen?? Ich dachte das geht nur bei den BEs der Phenom Reihe.


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Die 4GHz sind nicht stabil^^ Paar Sekunden nach dem Screens ist er abgeschmiert^^ Und die 1,35V stimmen nicht, da waren 1,55V drauf. CPU-Z liest das bei mir falsch aus.
> Die CPU ist noch im C2 Stepping, war einer der ersten Käufer^^
> 
> Stabil bei 1,45 sind 3,8GHz, alles mit Lukü. Der IFX-14 kühl echt unglaublich gut



das sieht schon realistischer aus, wobei 1,55 V echt zu viel sind für 4 GHz! da reichen locker 1,475V bis max. 1.5V. Soltlest du nochmal probieren. mach aber im BIOS automatische Abschaltung bei 60°C rein, der 940 ist bei ca. 62-70°C tot


----------



## DonBes (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Nette Sache...da sage doch einfacher AMD geht nicht gut zum ocen !




naja wenn ich hier sehe wie sich die leute über 4ghz mit einem Phenom2 freuen frag ich mich was ich machen soll wenn ich mit meinem i7 die 4ghz bei 1,265 V schaffe...ich hatte den i7 einen tag und schon die ersten oc versuche ohne probleme die 4ghz geknackt...hab ihn auch auf 4,5 primestable bekommen mit 1,325V...das nenne ich gut oc'bar^^will ja amd gar nicht schlecht reden...vermutlich würde ich mich beim nächsten kauf sogar für amd entscheiden aber gut oc'bar würde ich die dinger jetzt nicht bezeichnen...das musste ich jezz loswerden weil ich irgendwie intentionen eines amd fanboys rauszulesen vermag 
aber jetzt ja nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Ich hatte keine Lust lange zu optimieren und wollte halt nen Screen mit 4GHz Also kurz 1,55V und fertig. Dank IFX-14 mit geschliffener Bodenplatte sind aber auch 1,55V kein Problem^^


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Lust lange zu optimieren und wollte halt nen Screen mit 4GHz Also kurz 1,55V und fertig. Dank IFX-14 mit geschliffener Bodenplatte sind aber auch 1,55V kein Problem^^



ja ein problem nicht, aber leider viel zu viel ^^


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Das 1,55V zu viel sind weiß ich ja, aber wo bleibt denn da der Spaß^^ No risk, no fun
Mal gucken, vermutlich wechsel ich bald auf den 965 oder 975, in gespannt was da so geht


----------



## theLamer (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Also ich schaff 4,6 unter Luft (CPUZ) mit dem i7... 4,8 sind jetzt auch nicht sooo ne tolle Leistung. Der i7 wurde auch schon unter Luft mit 5  GHz validiert...
 das ist schon eher bemerkenswert.
Insofern frage ich mich, was der Thread soll.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



DonBes schrieb:


> naja wenn ich hier sehe wie sich die leute über 4ghz mit einem Phenom2 freuen frag ich mich was ich machen soll wenn ich mit meinem i7 die 4ghz bei 1,265 V schaffe...ich hatte den i7 einen tag und schon die ersten oc versuche ohne probleme die 4ghz geknackt...hab ihn auch auf 4,5 primestable bekommen mit 1,325V...das nenne ich gut oc'bar^^will ja amd gar nicht schlecht reden...vermutlich würde ich mich beim nächsten kauf sogar für amd entscheiden aber gut oc'bar würde ich die dinger jetzt nicht bezeichnen...das musste ich jezz loswerden weil ich irgendwie intentionen eines amd fanboys rauszulesen vermag
> aber jetzt ja nicht persönlich nehmen


Welchen Standarttakt hat denn dein i7?

MfG


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



theLamer schrieb:


> Also ich schaff 4,6 unter Luft (CPUZ) mit dem i7... 4,8 sind jetzt auch nicht sooo ne tolle Leistung. Der i7 wurde auch schon unter Luft mit 5  GHz validiert...
> das ist schon eher bemerkenswert.
> Insofern frage ich mich, was der Thread soll.



wir diskutieren halt über erfahrungen mit AMD's. wenn das ein problem für dich ist, lies halt nicht hier


----------



## sleek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

mein x4 940 hat mit 1,4125v ebenfalls die 4ghz geknackt. prime hab ich nicht getestet, aber superpi lief flott durch. 
temps waren mit 55°C noch im rahmen. aber im alltag läuft er mit k10stat bei 3,4 ghz mit 1,25v und idlelt bei 900 mhz und 0,775v ganz gemütlich herum.
ich mag meinen prozzi.


----------



## DonBes (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



DaStash schrieb:


> Welchen Standarttakt hat denn dein i7?
> 
> MfG


es ist der i7 920 also 2,67MHz...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



theLamer schrieb:


> Also ich schaff 4,6 unter Luft (CPUZ) mit dem i7... 4,8 sind jetzt auch nicht sooo ne tolle Leistung. Der i7 wurde auch schon unter Luft mit 5  GHz validiert...
> das ist schon eher bemerkenswert.
> Insofern frage ich mich, was der Thread soll.


Das hier ist für AMD oder steht hier irgend wo grINTEL ????
Der Thread ist für AMD.


DonBes schrieb:


> es ist der i7 920 also 2,67MHz...



Ein grINTEL zu übertakten ist keine Schwierigkeit, das könnte sogar meine Freundin aber AMD ist was für Profis.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

AMD geht doch genauso easy^^
Multi hoch und fertig^^ Oder den Ref-Takt, das dauert im Bios ein paar Sekunden und geht mit AMD Overdrive sogar noch leichter als nen Intel!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich meint das ja auch in Bezug auf diese Aussage^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin selber überzeugter AMDler und OCler. Mein X4 940 hat max auch schon 4GHz hinbekommen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...1266-picture25093-capture-15072009-015029.jpg




Aber leider geht bei Intel einfach mal mehr als bei Amd.
Meine E8500 geht bis 4.2GHz, da würde aber mehr gehen wenn ich bessern Ram häte. Nicht wie meiner der im Ar*** ist an sich.

Sonst würde da noch mehr gehen !!


----------



## Shi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Ja, mein 5600+ geht auch nur auf 3.1GHz, unter Standardspannung, ich sollte ihn wohl mal jemandem von euch Profis ausleihen, damit dieser ihn ausreizt


----------



## DonBes (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ein grINTEL zu übertakten ist keine Schwierigkeit, das könnte sogar meine Freundin aber AMD ist was für Profis.




lol für mich gibt es da nur sehr kleine unterschiede^^was ist bei AMD mehr kunst???


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



nyso schrieb:


> AMD geht doch genauso easy^^
> Multi hoch und fertig^^ Oder den Ref-Takt, das dauert im Bios ein paar Sekunden und geht mit AMD Overdrive sogar noch leichter als nen Intel!



ich rede nicht von multi hoch, sonder FSB erhöhen, das ist nicht einfach, denn man muss dabei vieles beachten.
Und AMD Overdrive


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Wenn du keine Ahnung vom OC hast lass lieber die Finger davon Gordon^^ Dein armer AMD tut mir ja in der Seele leid^^
Für mich ist OC ein Kinderspiel, lediglich vom Ram habe ich bisher die Finger gelassen weil mir das ewige CMos-Clear auf den Keks geht. Und AMD Overdrive bietet doch alle Funktionen, die das Bios auch bietet. Was soll daran schlecht sein? Ganz zu schweigen von K10Stat, ein geniales Programm. Im Idle läuft mein X4 940er mit 800MHz, wenn ich Zocke geht er automatisch auf 3,4GZ hoch. Was will das OCler Herz denn bitte mehr?!? OC und Stromsparen in einem

Edit: Und einen FSB gibts bei AMD schon lange nicht mehr Falls du die letzten Jahre verschlafen hast, das nennt sich jetzt Referenztakt, deinen blöden  Frontsidebus kannst du ja bei Intel suchen


----------



## DonBes (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich rede nicht von multi hoch, sonder FSB erhöhen, das ist nicht einfach, denn man muss dabei vieles beachten.
> Und AMD Overdrive



naja wenn man bei AMD profihafte fähigkeiten zum übertakten braucht und die dinger gehen trotzdem nicht so gut dann wirft das nicht grad ein gutes licht auf die CPUs^^ "stichelstichel" 

bei intel muss man auch auf genug sachen achten^^also deine aussage erscheint mir nicht grad haltbar...hast du überhaupt schon mal einen intel übertaktet???


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

ich weis schon genau wie man amd übertaktet siehe signatur.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Wo gehen AMD´s nicht so gut zu Takten? Und mit Single und Dual-Core brauch man nicht mehr kommen, die Teile sind nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. 

Den Weltrekort jedoch mit einem Quad hat AMD aufgestellt mir 7,128GHz, das soll Intel mal schaffen. Die kommen nicht mal auf 6,5GHz. Der i7 macht etwa etwas zwischen 6,0 und 6,5 höchstens mit. Das Zeigt eigentlich mal das AMD es doch drauf hat.


----------



## faibel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



Adam West schrieb:


> Soltlest du nochmal probieren. mach aber im BIOS automatische Abschaltung bei 60°C rein, der 940 ist bei ca. 62-70°C tot



Unfug! Ab 70°C fängt der 940BE an zu throttlen und selbst da ist er vom "Tod" noch lange entfernt.
Mein 940BE läuft, wenn er TV-Aufnahmen eindampft, oftmals an der 70°C Grenze (66-68°C) weil ich auf eine lautlose Luftkühlung wert lege. Das macht er seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme mit und wird es auch zukünftig machen. 
Wenn nicht eingedampft wird läuft er mit sparsamen 2GHz@1V ....


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



faibel schrieb:


> Unfug! Ab 70°C fängt der 940BE an zu throttlen und selbst da ist er vom "Tod" noch lange entfernt.
> Mein 940BE läuft, wenn er TV-Aufnahmen eindampft, oftmals an der 70°C Grenze (66-68°C) weil ich auf eine lautlose Luftkühlung wert lege. Das macht er seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme mit und wird es auch zukünftig machen.
> Wenn nicht eingedampft wird läuft er mit sparsamen 2GHz@1V ....


Bei welchen Takteinstellungen, Standart?

MfG


----------



## faibel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

3.6GHz@1.425V auf AM2 (ohne +)


----------



## ILAN12346 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



Adam West schrieb:


> der 940 ist bei ca. 62-70°C tot


 
nix is, Friend von mir hat nen 940 der unter Prime bis auf 75° rennt, und das 48 stunden Primestable, also auch 48 stunden > 70°....

der lebt sowas von ;D

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## mastermc51 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



Adam West schrieb:


> also ich halte das persönlich bissl unwarscheintlich. ich schaffe mit meinem 940  4GHz bei 1,475 Volt, weniger Spannung ist nicht drinne. und bei ca. 1.5175 sind auch stable 4,3 GHz drin, allerdings hab ich ne wasserkühlung. Temps sind bei ca. 55 °C. also bei 1,35 Volt 4GHz halt ich beim 940 für nicht möglich, beim 965 vielleicht, aber nicht beim 940.
> 
> also ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, der 940 schafft mit luft ca. 3,7 GHz und mit wasserkühlung um die 4,1 - 4,3 GHz stable bei guten (ca.55-60) grad. alles absolut stable und schon seit wochen auch so im betrieb.



Also ich schaffe mit meinem PII X4 940 BE nur 3,6 Ghz primestable mit standard Luftkühlung. Die Spannung muss ich dafür auf AUTO im BIOS stellen. Das BIOS (Gigabyte GA-MA790PG-DS4H) macht standardmäßig da 1,42 V Core !!!
Höher (mehr Vcore) habe ich es noch nicht getrieben, da ich das Ding nicht grillen will. 
Mit meinem Ximatek Achilles ist er da unter Vollast schon im Winter bei beachtlichen 55°C.
Im Sommer geht das nicht, da knacke ich die 60°C und bei 62°C ist ja leider schon Schluss....
(zumindest wenn man nach der maximal Zugelassenen Temp. von AMD ausgeht, wobei die sicherlich noch Luft nach oben lassen.)

Bei 3,7 bzw. 3,8 Ghz ist leider schon Schluss bei mir. Ich hatte wohl als einer der Ersten den damals neuen 940'er gekauft (C2 Stepping).
Oberhalb 3,6 Ghz schmiert mir der Rechner ab. Allerings will ich mit exorbitant hohen Vcores auch das Ding nicht grillen.
Wieder 150 EUR ausgeben muss ja auch nicht sein.
Ich warte dann eben auf die 6Core oder 8Core .... 

Betreiben tue ich den AMD aber mit 4x 3GHz und 1,25V Vcore. Da bleibt er schön kühl.
Und für derzeitiges (bis auf Blu-Ray umrechnen und AVCHD Videos schneiden) ist er bisher für noch alles schnell genug gewesen....

Dank AMD kann man die im allg. ja auch den AM3 Prozessor bequem auf die AM2+ Plattform stecken, weil die
DDR2 UND DDR3 Speicher-Controller drin haben.
DAS nenn ich Kundenfreundlich.
OK, Intel kann es so nicht machen, da die ja vom FSB weggehen und wie AMD nun einen Referenztakt haben und den Speichercontroller mit drin in
der CPU (i5-i9)

Für die vielen Fragenden:
AMDs BE=Black Edition.... d.h. der Multiplikator kann FREI gewählt werden, also nicht kompliziert OC über den Referenztakt (FSB gibts ja nicht mehr).
AMD hat als Referenztakt 200MHz, Intel glaub ich 133MHz. Die "alten" Core2 Duo/Quad haben ja noch FSB.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

dann mal ne Frage warum steht dann im bios *ADJUST CPU FSB FREQUENCY* oder *FSB/MEMORY RATIO* ???
Bei AMD kann man nicht einfach den "Referenztakt"((FSB)BUS Speed) erhöhen, denn der HT link speed kann dabei zu hoch werden, genau wie die NB Frequency.


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> dann mal ne Frage warum steht dann im bios *ADJUST CPU FSB FREQUENCY* oder *FSB/MEMORY RATIO* ???
> Bei AMD kann man nicht einfach den "Referenztakt"((FSB)BUS Speed) erhöhen, denn der HT link speed kann dabei zu hoch werden, genau wie die NB Frequency.


Muss man ja auch nicht, wenn man eine BE hat. 

MfG


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Athlon II X2 255 auf über 4,8GHz übertaktet*

Ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber Kompressor Kühlung 
Wirklich gute Wolfdale bringt man guten Tower Kühlern auch auf 4,6 - 4,8GHZ.


----------

